# 2.1 20v 934 whp/743 wtq



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Joel Brown Corrado race car. Dyno from 2009 after the [email protected] run.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

That's a lot of watts


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Almost a jiggawatt :laugh:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Just amazing.

What fuel is that?
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

REPOMAN said:


> Just amazing.
> 
> What fuel is that?
> :thumbup::thumbup:


i think its meth, not sure tho


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Yes, it is Methanol/Alcohol fuel.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks familiar.


----------

